
A bipartisan group in Congress wants to make it harder for you to do taxes - bluejekyll
https://www.vox.com/2019/4/9/18301943/last-minute-tax-preparation-h-r-block-turbotax
======
lern_too_spel
The article has almost nothing to do with the text of the bill. It looks like
the author read a sensational blog post and sensationalized it further.

A subsection of the bill just says that the IRS Free File Program will
continue. This doesn't make it harder to do your taxes, nor does it make
return free filing illegal (the most sensational of the author's feverish
claims, which he goes on about at length). This keeps the status quo.

